# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  مجموعه كبيره من الصم والبكم يشاركون العزاء....

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عظم الله لك الاجرسيدي ومولاي في مصابك بجدك الامام الحسين واهل بيته الطاهرين
عظم الله اجوركم شيعه موالين
كل عام نجددالعهد والولاء الى سيدالشهداء 
ابا الاحرار الغريب المظلوم واهل بيته الطاهرين
في اليوم الثاني من عاشوراء الحسين تميز الحضور من الصم والبكم في مسجد العباس ع بمشاركتهم الفعالة التي اعتادوا عليها في كل عام رحالاً ونساءاً حيث ان مجموعة من الصم يحرص على التواجد منذوا وقت مبكر .
وقد شهد اليوم الثاني تواجد من مختلف المناطق وبحضور مجموعة من الأخوة الصم البحرينين واللذين كانوا حريصين على التواجد من الأيام الولى علماً بان هناك ترجمة وصفية في البحرين وبالتخصيص في مأتم جمعية النعيم الجنوبي والذي يقوم بالترجمة الأستاذ شوقي .
من جهة أخرى يتناوب في الترجمة هذا العام وكالمعتاذ كل من الأستاذ حسين الربح(ابو باسل) والأستاذ فؤاد الحمود (ابو سكينة) والأستاذ مجيد الشيوخ (ابو علي) .
كما اعتذر عن الترجمة هذا العام سماحة السيد نجيب العلي وذلك لقيامه بالترجمة في منطقة الأحساء .
تمنياتنا لكم بالتوفيق 
وعظم الله اجر سيدة النساء وام المصائب 
الحوراء زينب عليهم السلام
م/ن

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم والرحمه ،،*

*ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه غلآتوو ع الطرح الروعهـ ،،*

*ربي يووفقهم إن شآء الله ،،*

*ومآجورهـ ومُثآبه إن شآء الله ،،*

*لاعدمنآك يآرب ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## فرح

> *السلام عليكم والرحمه ،،*
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه* 
> *ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه غلآتوو ع الطرح الروعهـ ،،* 
> *ربي يووفقهم إن شآء الله ،،* 
> *ومآجورهـ ومُثآبه إن شآء الله ،،* 
> *لاعدمنآك يآرب ،،* 
> 
> *تحيآتي*



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي كرووووتنا الحلووه
والروووعه يالغلا بتوااااصلك الحلووو مثلك ياااقلبي 
ويعطيك العااافيه غاااليتي 
اجرنا واجرك 
موفقه

----------


## أبو سيد عدنان

عظم الله أجوركم

للصم والبكم نشاطات وفعاليات متميزة عندنا في البحرين وخصوصاً في عشرة المحرم وذلك لإصرارهم وإرادتهم القوية إلى جانب جهود بعض الأخوة البحرينين من خلال الترجمة وتسهيل بعض الأمور لهم

----------


## فرح

> عظم الله أجوركم 
> للصم والبكم نشاطات وفعاليات متميزة عندنا في البحرين وخصوصاً في عشرة المحرم وذلك لإصرارهم وإرادتهم القوية إلى جانب جهود بعض الأخوة البحرينين من خلال الترجمة وتسهيل بعض الأمور لهم



 مشكووور اخوووي ابو سيدعدنان
ع حظووورك الطيب ..تعطرت صفحتي بعطر حرووووفك 
يعطيك العااافيه ...دووووم هالطله البهيه خيووو
اجرنا واجرك ..
دمت بخيييييييير

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الله يوفق الجميع يارب لآعمال الخير يارب
والحمدلله إن هالفئة من الناس لم يهضم حقهم 
في مصيبة أبي عبدالله 
بل يتم ترجمة كل ماحدث في يوم عاشوراء الله
الله يجزاهم الف خير القائمين على هالعمل ..
والله يجزاكِ خير فروحه حبيبتي
على النقل القيم ..
موفقة غلاتووو ..

----------


## فرح

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الله يوفق الجميع يارب لآعمال الخير يارب
> والحمدلله إن هالفئة من الناس لم يهضم حقهم 
> في مصيبة أبي عبدالله 
> بل يتم ترجمة كل ماحدث في يوم عاشوراء الله
> الله يجزاهم الف خير القائمين على هالعمل ..
> والله يجزاكِ خير فروحه حبيبتي
> على النقل القيم ..
> ...



 مشكوووره حبيبتي هموووسه
ع حظووورك الطيب ياااقلبي 
وتعطرت صفحتي بعطر حروووفك الممـيزه
دوووم هالانوااار المضيئه
يعطيك العاافيه 
موفقه

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام  عليكم  

مساء الجوري  


غاليتي  فروحه  

تسلمي على الطرح  

ما ننحرم جديدك  

دمتي بخير

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> مساء الجوري 
> 
> 
> غاليتي فروحه 
> 
> تسلمي على الطرح 
> 
> ...



 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مساءك بالخيييييير والسعاااده
يسلم عمرك الغاالي حبيبتي ســـووويت
يعطيك العاافيه 
ولاخلاولاعدم من الغاليييييييييين 
موفقه

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الصم والبكم بش أسوياء ولهم ما لنا وعليهم ما علينا من واجبات وايضا ما نأديه من طقوس وهم جزء لايتجزأ من المجتمع ز
كل الشكر لك غاليتي فرح ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## فرح

> الصم والبكم بش أسوياء ولهم ما لنا وعليهم ما علينا من واجبات وايضا ما نأديه من طقوس وهم جزء لايتجزأ من المجتمع ز
> كل الشكر لك غاليتي فرح ويعطيك العافيه



 تسلمي لي ياااقلبي مــــــــــلوووكه
وانا اقووول انوووار مشرقه بمتصفحي  :wink:  :wink:  :wacko: 
الابنووور حروووفك العطره حبيبتي 
نعم هم جزء لايتجزء منا ولهم حقووووق كما لنا 
ولووو العفووو ياالغلا ،،
بجد اسعدني تواااجدك لاخلاولاعدم من الغاالين
دمتِ برعاية لله وحفظه

----------

